# Gold Coast Knitting Group



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone
Thank you for all your encouraging responses.
From the info and suggestions received I have worked out our first date! 
On the day we can review things and go from there, maybe choose different spots along the coast each month - but I think its a good idea to get started ASAP now the ball is rolling!
So Helensvale (Westfield) Shopping Centre (train/bus friendly) - at Toscani's Restaurant 2pm Tuesday 12th June 2012. (Check out Toscani's on internet). It is down from the Post Office outside. 
I am looking forward to meeting new friends and seeing what you are currently knitting - so please bring your needles and yarn, ideas and support. 
Please let me know before Friday 8th June, if you are coming for table bookings or to be notified if there are any changes. Also if you are an apology - so we can keep you up with future news.
Take care and see you soon
Flyssie


----------



## PenelopeGraham (Dec 26, 2011)

Will be in NZ on that date but would love to be involved in this group although did seem to have missed other posts. Will you keep us posted on progress and subsequent meetings?


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Will keep everyone who has contacted me up to date re: Gold Coast Australia knitting get togethers. I have sent PMs to those in the User list with location as Gold Coast - however many have chosen not to give their location in their profile. To try and cover those people I will put a note in the meeting/discussions section.
would love to hear from anyone else who lives nearby
Happy knitting
Flyssie


----------

